# [AVI] Pouvoir les lire avec Totem {Résolu}

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai téléchargé un fichier en .avi, je l'ai ouvert avec Totem, et voici l'erreur à laquelle j'ai droit : « La lecture de ce film exige un greffon Décodeur MPEG-4 DivX version 5 qui n'est pas installé. ». Je voudrais savoir ce qu'il fallait que je fasse pour pouvoir le lire.

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Wed Jul 28, 2010 7:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie d'ajouter les USE ffmpeg et xvid, et faire emerge -DuNav world

----------

## Damiatux

J'avais déjà le USE xvid, et je pensais que ffmpeg y était. Mais non. Merci, ça marche maintenant.

----------

